# HDD recommendation for Premiere upgrade



## savagetivo (Jan 24, 2006)

I have a base Premiere (320 GB?) that has been running for a number of years, but is now starting to show some pixelation and other things that make me think the HD is going to go soon. Also, I'd like to expand the capacity a bit.

I have downloaded the JMFS software, and confirmed that I can get it to boot on my PC. I have not yet tried attaching the Premiere drive, as I'm wanting to wait until I get the new drive.

That's where you (the community) come in. I need recommendations on the specific drive to buy, and why one vs. the other.

I'm looking at a 2TB drive, simply because it's a huge step up from what I've got, and I won't have to mess with some of the work-arounds I've seen posted for >2GB drives.

It seems that WD is still the go-to brand, so the question becomes _which _2GB WD drive to order. At one time, the WD Green drives were highly recommended, then they fell from favor, now ...? How about Red vs. Purple vs. anything else.

I tried a search, but didn't see anything really recent. If I missed it, please feel free to point me to the relevant thread.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

savagetivo said:


> I have a base Premiere (320 GB?) that has been running for a number of years, but is now starting to show some pixelation and other things that make me think the HD is going to go soon. Also, I'd like to expand the capacity a bit.
> 
> I have downloaded the JMFS software, and confirmed that I can get it to boot on my PC. I have not yet tried attaching the Premiere drive, as I'm wanting to wait until I get the new drive.
> 
> ...


If you're going with a 2TB drive, get a WD20EURX, which is an A/V specific drive with a 3 year warranty.

You can use the jmfs cd (once you burn the .iso file to a cd-r "as an image" so that it's bootable) to copy the stock drive to the 2TB and then to expand into the rest of it.

But first, get WD's own diagnostic software and run their long test on the new drive before putting it into service.

It, and a whole bunch of other stuff, is available on the Ultimate Boot cd, the .iso file for which you can download for free.

Buy the drive for around $90 at someplace like newegg or Amazon, but get it directly from them, not one of the "partners" that piggyback onto their websites. Watch out for the fine print concerning from whom you're actually making the purchase.

And once you're ready to use the drive, go to WD's website to register it to put the warranty in force.

Anything you see about a newer version of the EURX, ignore. It'll be a non-A/V drive like a RED or PURPLE instead of an A/V GREEN (which is not the same as a regular WD GREEN)


----------

